# Eggcrate and sand Question



## Aquarium Guy (Oct 27, 2008)

I am planning to put some egg crate/light difuser panel on the bottom of my tank. Should I put sand into the square holes then put the rocks down? I know not to put all the sand down then the rocks. Just like fill up the holes level with the plastic. Because if I just put the rocks down then the sand, there will be empty holes, don't know if that would matter or not.

Also I was looking at getting that eco-complete african cichlid sand. I believe it states that you don't have to rinse it. I have a saltwater tank that I put live sand in, and it said no rinsing and I just put it in, but it really clouded up my tank. So rinse or no rinse?

Thanks.
Cory.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

It doesn't really matter, the holes will eventually get filled with sand.

If you want though go ahead and fill them up. It won't hurt either way in my opinion...that's what I did (added sand last) with no problems.

I'd go ahead and rinse all sand. Also, I would try looking at a different sand, like pool filter sand, sand blasting sand (3m colorquartz), or Silica Sand. Play Sand is great too but it requires a lot of rinsing.

~Ed


----------



## Aquarium Guy (Oct 27, 2008)

what is wrong with the eco complete beside the cost? What is the best sand to get? I kind of like the black sand.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

Nothing is wrong with it I guess...just my personal preference I prefer other brands.


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

I just started up a 90 gallon tank with the Eco complete sand. I didn't rinse it at all and it didn't cloud my tank up at all either - it was crystal clear right from the start. I love the look too. just my $.02.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

When I did mine with the egg crate I covered it all with sand them exposed the spots of crate where the rocks will contact so it doesnt slip & tumble. Theres sand in all the holes just not as high as the exposed bottom of the tank.


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't think you are supposed to rinse eco-complete. I believe that it comes with liquid in the bag that helps your water chemestry. It is one of the reasons for the high cost. I could be wrong, but I seem to remember seeing a thread about it.


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

Forgot to add that when I did mine I put the eggcrate down and added enough sand to cover the eggcrate only, spread it around, then I added the rocks, then the rest of the sand.


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

Stickzula is correct, you are NOT supposed to rinse the eco-complete sand. The bacteria is in the bag, if you rinse it you will lose all the beneficial bacteria you paid for. If you like the salt and pepper look, then the Eco is a good choice. I wish I would have went with an all black sand rather than the Eco.

When I set my 180 up with Eco, it took about 2 days to clear up. The water was a milky white.


----------



## Aquarium Guy (Oct 27, 2008)

I went to Home Depot and they have a 100lb bag of #30 silica sand for like $8. It is pretty fine stuff, so I don't know if it would be smart to use it or not? Also how do you rinse sand?

cory.


----------

